
Twitter thread reveals incredible collection of computing museum in Bozeman MT - dave_aiello
https://twitter.com/ThatAndromeda/status/1027988913904742400
======
exikyut
In response, the museum just created
[https://twitter.com/Compustory](https://twitter.com/Compustory), and it looks
like they'll be Tweeting something (presumably very interesting) weekly every
Monday.

Source:
[https://twitter.com/Compustory/status/1028416631943262208](https://twitter.com/Compustory/status/1028416631943262208)

This is awesomeness all around

------
exikyut
Related: exactly the same kind of thing as what happened in this thread,
except in Spain, in 2016, and about typewriters:
[https://twitter.com/mwichary/status/791709895083102209](https://twitter.com/mwichary/status/791709895083102209)

~~~
dave_aiello
This should probably be a Hacker News submission in its own right.

------
exikyut
That photo about the 486... I'm guessing the plan exists on the internet
somewhere, right?

If not, I wonder if whatever the photo was of shows the whole plan.

------
tomcam
Had no idea about this amazing place. Thank you.

